# Why you're undateable



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1. You're ugly

2. You're overweight

3. You think an ideal first date is Mcdonalds

4. You like to cuss every 5 seconds around your crush

5. You talk about your love of porn and jacking off to your crush

6. You don't even remember the last time you have showered

7. You're a dude who doesn't have a job and just jacks off all day

8. You talk like a serial killer

9. You are a serial killer

10. Your room looks like it was trashed by ogres

11. You're socially retarded

12. You turn into a statue among looks at your crush in the eyes

13. You never comb your hair

14. You never brush your teeth

15. You don't give a **** about clothes selection 

16. No money 

17. You have teletubbies underwear

18. You prefer to rant on forums about how you're undateable then actually doing anything about it 

19. You only give 1 worded responses 

20. Your kitchen looks like it was raided by ogres

21. You're a really short man

22. You chew with your mouth open 

23. You fart really loudly on first dates

24. You burp really loudly on first dates

25. You ask the woman do you **** after first dates.

26. You try the let woman approach me first method. 

27. Your name is Bertha

28. Your name is Bob

29. You come off as a pedo

30. You are a pedo 

31. Your favorite compliment is tits or gtfo 

32. You like to discuss toilet jokes with your date 

33. You're negative all the time

34. Your clothes looks like they werne't washed AT ALL. 

35. You're cocky. You think you're all that. 

36. You're impulsive and don't think twice about what you say. 

37. Talk about your love of doing drugs all the time 

38. You come off as autistic

39. Because your standards are way too high 

40. Too busy to date 

41. You're homeless

42. Your name is xxDark Horse 

43. You're a 3/10 only going for the 9s or 10s. 

44. There's just simply no where to meet people

45. You suck at Tinder

46. You suck at OkCupid or Plenty of Fish 

47. You think an MMORPG is the best way to meet people

48. You look like you're ****ing pissed off all the time. 

49. You never smile

50. You have no sense of humor 

51. And finally. You play Club Penguin.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

No personality, nothing interesting to talk about, into immature/nerdy things like video games and watching sci fi, no ambition, unattractive, poor social skills, don't want the rat race things I'm supposed to want like a career or kids, too anxious to approach anyone with all of this anyway.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

You get anxious and make horrible first impressions


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Fat (yes, I'm lazy, but NO, the weight isn't primarily due to laziness or overeating, *I have a bad thyroid*, I literally gained 80lbs with no changes to my daily habits)
*Unattractive (most flattering compliment about my face was I'm "a bit of a Plain Jane")
*Short
*Dumpy
*Huge behind/stomach/thighs (weight not proportioned evenly)
*Swayback
*Pasty complexion (always look sick)
*Bad teeth
*Scowly/squinty face
*Crappy dresser (whatever's comfortable, which isn't much)
*Painfully avoidant
*Chronically depressed
*Boring/stupid interests
*Aspergery
*Obsessive (not in a good way either)
*Bad temper
*Crappy personality
*Messy
*Lazy
*Easily discouraged/demotivated
*Distrusting
*Selfish
*Overly sensitive ("crybaby," "thin skinned")
*Childish
*Old
*Unhealthy
*Isolated since 1997
*No interest in most of the stuff "normal" people, or even other abnormal people, are into
*My idea of a good time is daydreaming, making believe, and writing stories together, AKA, what 12 year olds do :roll
*Live with parents
*Dependent
*Still sleep in the same twin bed in the same bedroom I've slept in since childhood
*No job
*No transportation
*No social life
*No prospects
*No experience
*Hate physical contact
*Asexual

I'm sure I'm forgetting something but that about covers it, especially the last two. -_-


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm 7 but hopefully that changes soon. I'm a bit 47 and 48 but not all the time. Oh and 15 definitely. Other than that I'm not too bad. Definitely dateable, sa has made it much harder to date though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm isolated. I don't like doing a lot of stuff other people like to do, too, like go to bars/clubs, parties, places w/ a lot of people, or whatever. I like stuff on the low-key side.

I don't think I'm attractive enough for the people I'm attracted to. I feel like anyone I'd like would deserve the best (or at least better) and that is definitely not me. 

My personality doesn't seem like it's interesting enough.

I have my moods and can get vicious when angry.

It's hard for me to show interest. 

Probably some other things.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

-I'm ugly
-Really short like 5 ft 3 short
-Big head and strong jawline which doesn't look good on my small frame
-Weird voice
-Socially retarded
-Scared of women
-Have no idea how to talk to women
-Have 0 experience with women 
-In the future I will probably have a ****ty job with no money
-I have no idea what to say.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

"You're negative all the time" well yes that's me, but I'm certainly not undateable. I've dated lots of women


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> "You're negative all the time" well yes that's me, but I'm certainly not undateable. I've dated lots of women


Exceptionally good work.
Do you want a cookie?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Also:

I can get needy/clingy
I can require a lot of attention
I can be bossy/pushy


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> ...
> 50. And finally. You play Club Penguin.


LOL... that reminds me, I have to try and remember the name of the account I used to play with like 7 years ago, just for nostalgia's sake (assuming it's not deleted by now due to inactivity).


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Exceptionally good work.
> Do you want a cookie?


No.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> No.


Okay, always there when you need one.


----------



## grease lightning (Jan 5, 2016)

because my cords are too short


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

This seems like a productive and self-loving use of my time.

_1. Trans_

That's really more than enough by itself. I've talked to transwomen who look like models who can't get dates. And it's not because they have SA. But since it's boring to just put one thing, I'll keep going.

_2. Ugly
_
Between the two of them I got the right, left hooks of undateability. On the sliding scale of "what men will go for" it's something like: hot chicks > average chicks > overweight || ugly chicks > overweight && ugly chicks > prostitutes > $5,000 sex dolls > pillows > hot transwomen > animals > plants > rocks > abstinence > castration > people like me.

_3. Lack of appropriate body territoriality (ie. no jealousy)_

Even if I could get a bf they'd interpret my lack of jealousy as lack of love, grow insecure, and abandon the relationship. That's pretty much the finishing move.

There's really nothing else. I have other flaws, ofc, but I'm smart, loyal, funny, kind, and have an engaging personality; I'm affectionate and love sex (I'd actually be perfectly okay with hearing about someone's masturbation habits on a first date); and I'm driven and work hard to make my own money. But ofc we all know none of that really matters when it comes to sex and relationships.

I'm just going to get rich and travel, buy a nice house and hire people to feed me and drive me around. At least then I'll have someone to talk to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

truant said:


> it's something like: hot chicks > average chicks > overweight || ugly chicks > overweight && ugly chicks > prostitutes > $5,000 sex dolls > pillows > hot transwomen > animals > plants > rocks > abstinence > castration > people like me.


Really? I don't know you too well but I would put you above animals at least, just saying. Give yourself more credit.



> I'm smart, loyal, funny, kind, and have an engaging personality; I'm affectionate and love sex (I'd actually be perfectly okay with hearing about someone's masturbation habits on a first date); and I'm driven and work hard to make my own money.


Great traits, I'm sure you could find someone .


----------



## Cardboard Box (Dec 1, 2015)

Number 50 alone would damage any relationship.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Social anxiety, bad general anxiety, live with my parents, have trouble connecting with people beyond superficial levels, work a crappy job, not a lot of life experience, not a lot of dating experience.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a very creative list. 

But do you really have Teletubbies underwear?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

truant said:


> I'm just going to get rich and travel, buy a nice house and *hire people to feed me and drive me around.* At least then I'll have someone to talk to.


You might like to consider a SE Asian country - home help is much cheaper.


----------



## lonely chick (Jan 5, 2016)

1. Not a thot/**** so I must be boring, right?

2. Don't have multiple kids with multiple men so men think there is something wrong with me. :serious:

3. I think I have "***** face" but I am not mean. I smile when I feel like it. :laugh:

4. Too shy to approach men.

5. Afraid to open up out of fear of getting hurt AGAIN.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

Not having enough experience for your age.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1, 2, 10 and 11 apply. Also, I'm incredibly boring.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

AmbiValenzia said:


> Not having enough experience for your age.


That. Also,

- You talk about music too much (but it seems expected because your name literally is Symphony....)
- ****ty social skills.
- Unknowingly and constantly passive aggressive.
- It's difficult for you to empathize.
- Your conversations always end abruptly because of your one word answers.
- Bad at small talk and acting interested in other people's interests.
- The inquiry, "So tell me about yourself," causes a mental Error 404.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Cause I'm to good fo dat ****, yo!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> 33. You're negative all the time


You should move that to the top of the list.

If you think you're undateable you won't even try to get a date. And if you're always negative then no one is going to want to be around you.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i dont make 70k or more


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

All right. I'll play just for ****s and giggles.

1. I'm old and my eggs are drying up.
2. I don't like kids, and at my age lots of people have them, and I want nothing to do with them.
3. I'm average looking at best.
4. I live with my mom.
5. I want love and intimacy, not just sex, so I'm unlikely to sleep with anyone until I feel there is a real connection involved.
6. While I can hold down a job now, I'm never going to make lots of money. It's too late to find a career. 
7. I'm smarter than most men, and I think they find this intimidating.
8. I'm deeply in debt.
9. I need lots of affection. Tons and tons of affection. I'd probably kill most anyone that even tried to date me. They can't keep up.

Hmmm, I think that'll do. :grin2:


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't like myself very much. And I think it shows and is really unattractive to others. So I haven't really bothered and won't until I can fix that.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm too sarcastic. Also, ugly as sin.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

don said:


> You might like to consider a SE Asian country - home help is much cheaper.


That's a good idea, actually. Maybe I should move. The money I make from my writing would be worth more in another country than it is here.



Kevin001 said:


> Really? I don't know you too well but I would put you above animals at least, just saying. Give yourself more credit.
> 
> Great traits, I'm sure you could find someone .


Lol, thanks, Kevin. We'll compromise and put me somewhere between a pet rock and abstinence.

I'm the person who always hears "you deserve someone special" instead of "what are you doing Friday?"

No amount of personality can make up for this amount of ugliness. Just the way it is. Maybe after I make my millions I'll become a costumed crime fighter. They get to wear masks.










Did I say crime fighter? I meant crime lord.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

7, 11, 16, 18, 26, 33, 44, 45, 48.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> No personality, nothing interesting to talk about, into immature/nerdy things like video games and watching sci fi, no ambition, unattractive, poor social skills, don't want the rat race things I'm supposed to want like a career or kids, too anxious to approach anyone with all of this anyway.


Exactly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

truant said:


> I'm the person who always hears "you deserve someone special" instead of "what are you doing Friday?"


Damn, I so want to say what are you doing Friday. lol. If only I was gay .



> No amount of personality can make up for this amount of ugliness.


I beg to differ. I would much rather have someone who clicks with me and is loyal than someone who is just attractive. Once again I think you'll find someone, hang in there.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

going by xxdark horses list annnd...

*1. You're ugly*
pretty much
*2. You're overweight*
I'm not 
*3. You think an ideal first date is Mcdonalds*
well I'm broke
*4. You like to cuss every 5 seconds around your crush*
no
*5. You talk about your love of porn and jacking off to your crush*
uhh no lmao
*6. You don't even remember the last time you have showered*
no lol
*7. You're a dude who doesn't have a job and just jacks off all day*
nah sounds lovely tho
*8. You talk like a serial killer*
no 
*9. You are a serial killer*
im not, sorry
*10. Your room looks like it was trashed by ogres*
It's pretty messy yes
*11. You're socially retarded*
somewhat
*12. You turn into a statue among looks at your crush in the eyes*
no 
*13. You never comb your hair*
lol
*14. You never brush your teeth*
i brush my teeth yes 
*15. You don't give a **** about clothes selection*
kinda picky but I'll throw on whatever 
*16. No money*
I'm certainly not rich 
*17. You have teletubbies underwear*
i wish
*18. You prefer to rant on forums about how you're undateable then actually doing anything about it*
nah lol
*19. You only give 1 worded responses*
sometimes :laugh:
*20. Your kitchen looks like it was raided by ogres*
pretty clean actually 
*21. You're a really short man*
i don't think I'm short
*22. You chew with your mouth open*
I don't 
*23. You fart really loudly on first dates*
no 
*24. You burp really loudly on first dates*
no 
*25. You ask the woman do you **** after first dates.*
no lol 
*26. You try the let woman approach me first method.* 
basically 
*27. Your name is Bertha*
uh no
*28. Your name is Bob*
no that'd be awful 
*29. You come off as a pedo*
no 
*30. You are a pedo* 
god no lol
*31. Your favorite compliment is tits or gtfo*
nah
*32. You like to discuss toilet jokes with your date*
heck yes
*33. You're negative all the time*
not really no
*34. Your clothes looks like they werne't washed AT ALL.*
no 
*35. You're cocky. You think you're all that.*
nah
*36. You're impulsive and don't think twice about what you say.*
ya sometimes
*37. Talk about your love of doing drugs all the time*
I don't even do drugs so no
*38. Because your standards are way too high*
nah 
*39. Too busy to date*
more like too broken and depressed 
*40. You're homeless*
im not
*41. Your name is xxDark Horse*
charmeleon < xxdark horse
*42. You're a 3/10 only going for the 9s or 10s.*
no but do look like crap tho
*43. There's just simply no where to meet people*
i don't really bother
*44. You suck at Tinder*
never tried it
*45. You suck at OkCupid or Plenty of Fish*
never used either but i imagine i probably would
*46. You think an MMORPG is the best way to meet people*
never even played an mmo before lol
*47. You look like you're ****ing pissed off all the time* 
ehh not really
*48. You never smile*
i do
*49. You have no sense of humor*
i have one, it just sucks
*50. And finally. You play Club Penguin.*
never heard of it lol


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

-I don't want kids-
-I don't want to get married-
-I live with my parents still-
-I have no life experience-
-I have no degree or going to school-
-I have no job-
-I'm not conventionally attractive-
-I have no interest in pop culture-
-I have high standards-
-I am socially retarded-
-I have no sense of humor-


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

-bad communication, I can't keep a conversation going or at least for very long. 
-trouble expressing my emotions and personality.
-I find it hard to connect and relate with others.
- depressed and of course SA
:crying:


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I might go to jail.

I work third shift.

If we're out together in _your_ city, I'm probably violating probation.

Despite all of this, I hold a job with an intimidating title and a lot of responsibility. Whoever you are, you probably can't relate.

I have zero tolerance for flakes.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Shawn81 said:


> No personality, nothing interesting to talk about, into immature/nerdy things like video games and watching sci fi, no ambition, unattractive, poor social skills, don't want the rat race things I'm supposed to want like a career or kids, too anxious to approach anyone with all of this anyway.


Pretty much this. I'll add still live at home to the list.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Besides not being in the right state of mind to even look lately. I get awkward sometimes, I cant really relate with anyone, I don't keep up with shows, movies, or even latest videogames. I don't have a job. I rarely get out and do things with people.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm only undateable because I'm stuck on one person.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I scored 5/50


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

47 maybe?
You don't like to date but rather just chill inside and fck all day.
You have few interests besides gym and music.
Your socially anxious about making a move outside of the internet.
Your scared of cold approach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

And another thing that keeps me feeling un-date-able is the degree of my isolation. I think people probably underestimate how much time I spend just staying inside and avoiding the world. I'm sure if someone spent any amount of time with me, they'd eventually realize that I'm just holding them back, and they'd start to resent me for how much of their time they wasted inside with me when they could have been out being more social and 'doing something with their life' or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ My life is governed by avoidance habits as a result of SA/depression so I never go out & I never really want to go out

~ I'm usually broke

~ I don't dress well

~ I'm awkward as hell 95% of the time & not in that endearing kind of way, I just make people uncomfortable even when I'm not doing anything

~ My low self esteem and prudishness can be seen or scented from a mile off

~ I don't have a car or drive

~ Can't brings gals home

~ Dating is all about being open and at my core I'm pretty closed off because I'm not comfortable in my own skin



xxDark Horse said:


> 10. Your room looks like it was trashed by ogres
> 
> 12. You turn into a statue among looks at your crush in the eyes
> 
> ...


10. My room can become a real sty at times

12. I'm terrible with eye contact. I either look at people too long or not enough, never hit this sweet spot with it

18. I rant here sometimes after awkward encounters but it's far from the only thing I think about like many a member about this forum

20. I'm totally one to let all the dishes pile up

26. I wish more women would approach and be very direct about it, I'm not so good with subtle cues and all that jazz

33. I am a depressive through to the core

37. I like liquor & herb and the best times of my life were spent in a stupor of both

38. I often wonder if I'm an diagnosed higher functioning autistic, not that knowing that would really make any difference if it were the case

45 & 46. I've tried my hand at them on occasion but no dice and if anything I find myself annoyed when using them without anything to show for it


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Out of that list : 1, 11, 16, 18, 21, 26, 36, 38, 45, 46 but there are at least 20 more reasons


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Number one reason: Physically repulsive. 

If that were to change, it'd still be a lost cause, though:

2. Mood swings/instability
3. Drowning in debt
3. Awkward
4. Lack of social skills that comes across as being rude.
5. Quiet/reserved on the outside, crazy psychotic on the inside
6. Clingy
7. Dull/boring
8. Suicidal tendencies/occasional cutting
9 Not the brightest crayon in the box
10. Compulsion/addiction issues


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Probably that I come off as autistic, 
My average free day literally just consists of being in my bed, only getting up to eat and watch TV. 
Also that I'm just manically double-tapping the home button switching between Twitter and Tumblr on my phone every two seconds, but both my dash and timeline are dead almost all the time and because I'm that bored.
My music taste is completely varied, I go from listening to hardcore rap to Jpop all the time.
Suck at eye contact
I stare off into weird places, like the leg of a chair.
My head does this weird involuntary shaking thing, I'm not sure if it's from the anxiety.
I've got dependency issues, I don't know the first thing about taking care of myself. I'm going to be a horrible adult probably.
I've also got jealousy issues, I think my loneliness might be making me possessive. 
My emotions switch in seconds, I'm always going from angry to depressed to not being able to stop laughing. 
I think I can be attractive when I dress nice, but most of the time I look like complete ****.
I've got a cough that's been going on for over a year now.
I usually create awkward silences and I don't know how to break them because I have no idea what to say.
If I'm not too dependent or possessive, I'm completely avoidant and aloof.
I'm horrible at staying in touch too, I barely even call my own dad or grandparents. I haven't called my grandparents even once since leaving Bulgaria this summer.
I'm so skinny and manage to get full from barely eating anything.
When I try to make jokes, I'm pretty sure I'm just annoying and awkward 78% of the time and completely unfunny. (I still remember how some guy on Chat Roulette when we were messing around on it with a friend had called me annoying.)
My grades are ****, I don't put effort into anything.
I can make myself sound like some sort of pseudo-intellectual, but the rest of the time I reveal just how ignorant and stupid I am about the world.
I'm sure I give love a bad name and that I just must be a heartbreaker by now.
I've got this really bad habit of rubbing my eye constantly, especially when I'm watching TV or something. I've developed it as a tick to blockade being overwhelmed by my thoughts all the time.
I'm sure I've got no future, I can't imagine ever being self-reliant enough to live in my own. 
I don't know how to do things almost everyone else does, like using chopsticks, swimming, riding a bicycle, etc.
I'm probably going to reread this post like 20 times because I'm that self-conscious or vain. I'm also always going back to reread my old posts, although it's usually to check who posted after that since I don't really know what other threads to browse.
There's someone I should be PMing back right now, but I suck at that too (Sorry @Cyan22)

That was long but I could keep going on and on, since I'm sure most aren't even negativity but reality. Most people will run the second they hear you have any sort of disability. Can't blame them either, I'd never even think twice of wanting to try and deal with someone like myself because it's impossible.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

1. You're ugly - No, I'm at least average...I've always been referred to as being 'hot' or 'good looking' when people have said anything

2. You're overweight - Definitely not

3. You think an ideal first date is Mcdonalds - No

4. You like to cuss every 5 seconds around your crush - I don't swear around women usually

5. You talk about your love of porn and jacking off to your crush - Negatory

6. You don't even remember the last time you have showered - This afternoon

7. You're a dude who doesn't have a job and just jacks off all day - I have 2 jobs

8. You talk like a serial killer - I doubt it. I'm negative, but I care for other people

9. You are a serial killer - NOpe

10. Your room looks like it was trashed by ogres - Right now, no, but sometimes

11. You're socially retarded - Probably

12. You turn into a statue among looks at your crush in the eyes - No

13. You never comb your hair - I do every day

14. You never brush your teeth - Twice a day

15. You don't give a **** about clothes selection - I try to look my best

16. No money - I live comfortably

17. You have teletubbies underwear - No

18. You prefer to rant on forums about how you're undateable then actually doing anything about it - Heh, perhaps. I am kind of lazy when it comes to that. Unlike others, I won't die without a girlfriend though so I don't rant much.

19. You only give 1 worded responses - Negatory

20. Your kitchen looks like it was raided by ogres - Right now, yes, but only because I don't have visitors, live alone, and aren't dating anybody

21. You're a really short man - about average

22. You chew with your mouth open - I don't think so

23. You fart really loudly on first dates - Never

24. You burp really loudly on first dates - Never

25. You ask the woman do you **** after first dates. - No, I just let it play out...see where it goes

26. You try the let woman approach me first method. - Nope

27. Your name is Bertha - No

28. Your name is Bob - Nope

29. You come off as a pedo - Hell no

30. You are a pedo - Nope 

31. Your favorite compliment is tits or gtfo - No

32. You like to discuss toilet jokes with your date - Nope, unless she starts it

33. You're negative all the time - Probably too much so, yes

34. Your clothes looks like they werne't washed AT ALL. - Nope

35. You're cocky. You think you're all that. - Not really

36. You're impulsive and don't think twice about what you say. - Only when I'm pissed off

37. Talk about your love of doing drugs all the time - Nope

38. You come off as autistic - Perhaps

39. Because your standards are way too high - Nah...maybe in my 20's. I've learned that most women have a lot more to offer than their looks.

40. Too busy to date - Kind of 

41. You're homeless - No

42. Your name is xxDark Horse - Nope

43. You're a 3/10 only going for the 9s or 10s. - I'm a 8 at least, with no REAL # in mind. Whoever I like.

44. There's just simply no where to meet people - There are plenty of places. I just don't go.

45. You suck at Tinder - Never tried

46. You suck at OkCupid or Plenty of Fish - Nah, I do pretty well

47. You think an MMORPG is the best way to meet people - I have no idea what that is

48. You look like you're ****ing pissed off all the time. - Yes

49. You never smile - Yes

50. You have no sense of humor - Negatory, i have a great sense of humor

51. And finally. You play Club Penguin. - Never heard of it


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

truant said:


> [/I]
> Between the two of them I got the right, left hooks of undateability. On the sliding scale of "what men will go for" it's something like: hot chicks > average chicks > overweight || ugly chicks > overweight && ugly chicks > prostitutes > $5,000 sex dolls > pillows > hot transwomen > animals > plants > rocks > abstinence > castration > people like me.


I laughed way to hard at some of these and got the jokes in them as well from being on this site too long. Next time I go outside and see a rock i'm gonna wish to be sexier than that damn rock!

Also I'm sure your beautiful.:grin2:


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

#1 - I don't try
#2 - I look pissed off all the time (even though I rarely am, unless I'm at work)
#3 - I'm terrible at picking up social cues. If a woman likes me, I'd probably NEVER pick up on it and I've been accused of being annoying, so it's likely they were hinting for me to cut out whatever I was doing, but it went over my head
#4 - I don't have many interests or friends, so I might seem dull or boring to the typical lady


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Shawn81 said:


> And another thing that keeps me feeling un-date-able is the degree of my isolation. I think people probably underestimate how much time I spend just staying inside and avoiding the world. I'm sure if someone spent any amount of time with me, they'd eventually realize that I'm just holding them back, and they'd start to resent me for how much of their time they wasted inside with me when they could have been out being more social and 'doing something with their life' or something.


This would be the #1 issue for almost everybody on this site.

People complain about not being able to get a date, then when you ask exactly what they are doing or where they are out in the world to FIND a date, the answer is always 'nothing'. My #1 problem is not trying. It has nothing to do with being completely unlikable or because of 'women's incredibly high standards' or any of that b.s.

I think when dating somebody, it's easier to let go of some insecurities. Like when I date somebody I actually magically crave going out in the world to do stuff. Sure, most of us on this website probably wouldn't survive well with some social butterfly, party, 100s of friends, club/party every weekend kind of person, but I doubt most of us would just make the other person sit around in isolation all day.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> This would be the #1 issue for almost everybody on this site.
> 
> People complain about not being able to get a date, then when you ask exactly what they are doing or where they are out in the world to FIND a date, the answer is always 'nothing'. My #1 problem is not trying. It has nothing to do with being completely unlikable or because of 'women's incredibly high standards' or any of that b.s.
> 
> I think when dating somebody, it's easier to let go of some insecurities. Like when I date somebody I actually magically crave going out in the world to do stuff. Sure, most of us on this website probably wouldn't survive well with some social butterfly, party, 100s of friends, club/party every weekend kind of person, but I doubt most of us would just make the other person sit around in isolation all day.


Some people, myself included, are too shy to approach people. And that's their fault. Nothing will change if they don't fix it. I've been aware of that for a long time.

There's still a general belief that people who are together go out and do this and that, and don't spend their time inside or avoiding others, and that's the "right" way to be - outside and socializing. Staying in and avoiding people in general is the "wrong" way to be. I think it's a matter of opinion, not right and wrong. I'm still holding out hope that eventually I'll find someone like me who will want to go out occasionally, when the mood strikes, but in general, just wants to avoid people most of the time. I don't know how I'd ever find this person, since we both kind of isolate. The internet, I imagine, unfortunately.

I know it's not optimal. But I know such people exist. I'm still hoping to find one somehow, without having to fake it up and become someone I'm not because it's the "right" way to be. Pretending to be social and meeting someone under a false pretense just doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I need to find an undateable girl, they sound right up my alley.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Shawn81 said:


> Some people, myself included, are too shy to approach people. And that's their fault. Nothing will change if they don't fix it. I've been aware of that for a long time.
> 
> There's still a general belief that people who are together go out and do this and that, and don't spend their time inside or avoiding others, and that's the "right" way to be - outside and socializing. Staying in and avoiding people in general is the "wrong" way to be. I think it's a matter of opinion, not right and wrong. I'm still holding out hope that eventually I'll find someone like me who will want to go out occasionally, when the mood strikes, but in general, just wants to avoid people most of the time. I don't know how I'd ever find this person, since we both kind of isolate. The internet, I imagine, unfortunately.
> 
> I know it's not optimal. But I know such people exist. I'm still hoping to find one somehow, without having to fake it up and become someone I'm not because it's the "right" way to be. Pretending to be social and meeting someone under a false pretense just doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


That's true. And that's the tough part, trying to find ways to overcome the shyness. I am sure we have all let opportunities slip through just because of shyness or insecurity. Good news is you are aware of what's holding you back. People who just blame women have no chance whatsoever because since they don't think they are doing anything wrong, obviously they will never feel the need to do anything differently...plus I don't think posting on an Internet forum complaining about women is going to get all of womankind to change (whatever it is they even need to change).

For sure I have been dragged to places where I REALLY did not want to go. Of my more longer-term-ish relationships though, I think either they weren't HUGE fans of going out in public either, or they just kind of made concessions to make me feel more comfortable because they liked me! I think the main issue with the isolation in the relationship comes at the very, very beginning stages. If she isn't the 'stay at home' type at all, it probably wouldn't work out that well anyways (I doubt most of us would even pursue something like that in the first place). If the other person likes you enough, they're going to make concessions. It's kind of a meet-in-the-middle thing...both parties having to give up a little bit. Like I HATE parties and crowded places, but I like going out to eat, going to the museum, the zoo, walking around town, etc. and can survive SMALL gatherings.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a very long list of reasons people shouldn't want to date me. Bugs me when people think I'm being hard on myself when they'd judge themselves for all the same reasons, or even judge others who aren't me for many of them. What is this BS you know lol?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's a very long list of reasons people shouldn't want to date me. Bugs me when people think I'm being hard on myself when they'd judge themselves for all the same reasons, or even judge others who aren't me for many of them. What is this BS you know lol?


Yeah I'm one of those people. I find it hard to be too hard on others especially those here but I can't forgive myself for the slightest thing ever.

And it's genuine too. I don't think you're undatable or anything, yet I'm the grotesque monster who has a "nice personality" or some bulls*** like that.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

No money, No car, No job, Socially Inept, No sense of humor, Serious face all the time, Never approach women......... need I say more?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm fatally flawed and fundamentally unlovable.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm undateable myself. For a number of reasons. 
I'm kinda ugly. 
Getting old. 
Losing my hair a bit. 
Tired and haggard look as I don't sleep much because of bad neighbours. 


I don't care for fashion, image, status and appearances. Tough nut that women find scary. I have this attitude of mess with me and I'll beat you up with people which is probably of putting for most. 


It hurts but what you gonna do. Live and learn. 


If your ugly or over 30 though your pretty much screwed...


----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

I like spending too much time by myself and I don't open up enough to people. 

Only reasons I can think off. I wouldn't want to date someone who wouldn't date me for superficial reasons.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Its all my own fault I'll admit, I'm extremely defensive so don't want to open up to anybody because of past hurts also I'm just a loner ..I ain't sore bout it Just gotta play the hand your dealt ...also ya know I'm cancer star sign the freakin crab, stupid shell


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Because I go on forums complaining how undateable I am even though I never go out there and work up the courage to even talk to women and that occasional time when I actually try to hit on a girl, she's way out of my leauge and I get rejected and I go cry in a corner for like a month. 

That ladies and gentlemen is why i'm undateable!


----------



## NautiusMaximus13 (Jun 23, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo1114 said:


> #1 - I don't try
> #2 - I look pissed off all the time (even though I rarely am, unless I'm at work)
> *#3 - I'm terrible at picking up social cues. If a woman likes me, I'd probably NEVER pick up on it and I've been accused of being annoying, so it's likely they were hinting for me to cut out whatever I was doing, but it went over my head*
> #4 - I don't have many interests or friends, so I might seem dull or boring to the typical lady


I would have to say that I am in this area, I guess.

When it comes to #3, all I have to do is say to myself "she's taken"....and that seals the "no" deal.

I actually had a situation in college where two girls were interested in me, and I wasn't paying attention. More than one girl together is a "no go" for me, so I just ignored them. The next thing I hear is "he's gay; let's go". It wasn't until that happened that it had even occurred to me that they were checking me out.

....and you wonder why men with SA have so much trouble!


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

I’m no super hero. I have flaws that I need to work on.


It’s hard to compete when it seems like other people seem to have their life in order and your still in limbo - slowly improving.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't hold a conversation or eye contact with people
no social life, no friends
living a hermit lifestyle
no self esteem, no confidence in myself
angry and depressed
shallow and self centered and selfish

yea lots of problems


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm fatally flawed and fundamentally unlovable.


This is so not true. Sure, you're flawed. Everyone is.
But unlovable? Nah.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

1. Average-looking
2. Shy/Introverted
3. High Expectations
4. No job
5. Stays indoors most of the time
6. Disorganized
7. Not so reliable


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> #3 - I'm terrible at picking up social cues. If a woman likes me, I'd probably NEVER pick up on it and I've been accused of being annoying, so it's likely they were hinting for me to cut out whatever I was doing, but it went over my head


I am terrible at this as well. If anyone likes me, I have no clue. Anyway, I don't think most people do like me in real life, so there are no social cues to pick up on.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Social cues and body language? Pshaw! Those are things for people who socialize and look at each other's bodies.
There's no reason I'm undateable!
There are just excuses that local women use to avoid me, but that's on them.

Sure, if civilization failed, and I were to go without my meds for a few months, I'd die a slow, bloody, painful, agonizing death.
And sure, I was abused as a child, and subjected to antisocial brainwashing, which made me super shy and isolated.
And I'm on disability because of it, and don't drive, can't go to school, have no energy, am super depressed, and am probably unemployable.

BUT those are reasons TO date me, or at least to try to be my friend. Solidarity is cool like that.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not undateable, I'm unrelationshipable. So when people figure this out, like reading this, tends to be based off one thing so its like this stupid disrespectful endless cycle with only someone typically interested because they just think I'm d2f.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

52. You're an Asian guy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you guys ever looked around when you're at the mall? 

My God - saying that you're undateable seems pretty crazy to me when you see who has managed to get a partner out there.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

11
15 more so i dont know what i should wear me and fashion dont go well
19
33 my sister/mum tell me all the time
49
Plus i work low paying job with not much of a chance getting better
Plus i dont think i am good enough to date anyone and i dislike myself for all the stupid things i have done in the past


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

don said:


> Have you guys ever looked around when you're at the mall?
> 
> My God - saying that you're undateable seems pretty crazy to me when you see who has managed to get a partner out there.


That's the worst part.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

11...that's not too bad, right? :stu my ex-crush hit 3 of these.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Too focused on building my life right now.


----------

